# Smoking deal on a PDK C4S



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Someone please buy this, my wife is holding me hostage for 6 months. 1.9% financing for 60 mos through Porsche financial as well.
-Getz

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=35480953&listingRecNum=12&criteria=sf1Dir%3DASC%26mkId%3D20081%26stkTyp%3DU%26mdId%3D20567%26rd%3D100000%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId-yrId%26zc%3D99203%26rn%3D0%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26stkTypId%3D28881%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26yrId%3D20201%26rpp%3D50%26feedSegId%3D28705&aff=national


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

that's a fine automobile to be sure, but i have to agree with the previous client--it's all about the 'vert.

:bigpimp:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

:yikes::yikes:

I am sure someone here would store it for you for 6 months....


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

vexed said:


> :yikes::yikes:
> 
> I am sure someone here would store it for you for 6 months....


Too late.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Good buy. I thought about buying it and possibly flipping it but too busy atm. The wife stated I probably wouldn't be happy if I didn't get a Turbo 
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Good buy. I thought about buying it and possibly flipping it but too busy atm. The wife stated I probably wouldn't be happy if I didn't get a Turbo
> -Getz


You would have to pay sales tax which would eat your profit right there, unless you had a dealers license.


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

:yikes: WOW...are you kidding me? For that price, is there a catch?!

Too bad I just bought the Cayman, I'd have almost been willing to stretch for the 911. She's pretty too.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> You would have to pay sales tax which would eat your profit right there, unless you had a dealers license.


My cousin has a dealers license, or I would of avoided registering the car in the state. You can sell 4 cars per year in Washington State without getting a dealers license. I have seriously considered the idea, but maintaing a lot seems like an assload of hassle. I do like the thought of being able to drive a car and write off the depreciation.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

MikeCoupe said:


> :yikes: WOW...are you kidding me? For that price, is there a catch?!
> 
> Too bad I just bought the Cayman, I'd have almost been willing to stretch for the 911. She's pretty too.


Nah man, smooth car, and CPO for an assload of warranty. It will make someone a nice car. I am not a huge fan of whie, but I like the GT tail.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

MikeCoupe said:


> :yikes: WOW...are you kidding me? For that price, is there a catch?!
> 
> Too bad I just bought the Cayman, I'd have almost been willing to stretch for the 911. She's pretty too.


Nah man, smooth car, and CPO for an assload of warranty. It will make someone a nice car. I am not a huge fan of whie, but I like the GT tail.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> My cousin has a dealers license, or I would of avoided registering the car in the state. You can sell 4 cars per year in Washington State without getting a dealers license. I have seriously considered the idea, but maintaing a lot seems like an assload of hassle. I do like the thought of being able to drive a car and write off the depreciation.
> -Getz


You don't need a lot, you just need a garage/driveway.

Here in Florida individuals can only write off depreciation on new cars, not used ones.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Nevermind. I checked the autocheck today and it's already been titled once. Base MSRP is only $92,000 on it so they took a whole $12k off that (which is only a few grand less than invoice). Yes it has options on it, but it isn't a buy at $80k for me.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> Nevermind. I checked the autocheck today and it's already been titled once. Base MSRP is only $92,000 on it so they took a whole $12k off that (which is only a few grand less than invoice). Yes it has options on it, but it isn't a buy at $80k for me.


Thats too bad. By a quick guess of the options it would be a car which sold new at 115 grand, and with the extra certified warranty, seems like that would add some value. Understanble that the profit margin is narrow with transporting the car, etc.

I may have to pick your brain, as I thought you needed a dedicated lot, in a non residential zone. I am really interested in this.
-Getz


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

getz said:


> Thats too bad. By a quick guess of the options it would be a car which sold new at 115 grand, and with the extra certified warranty, seems like that would add some value. Understanble that the profit margin is narrow with transporting the car, etc.
> 
> I may have to pick your brain, as I thought you needed a dedicated lot, in a non residential zone. I am really interested in this.
> -Getz


The laws vary from state to state. You should see if your state has the requirements online.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd get in trouble if I pulled the trigger on this one.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Thats too bad. By a quick guess of the options it would be a car which sold new at 115 grand, and with the extra certified warranty, seems like that would add some value. Understanble that the profit margin is narrow with transporting the car, etc.
> 
> I may have to pick your brain, as I thought you needed a dedicated lot, in a non residential zone. I am really interested in this.
> -Getz


For a dealers license here in Florida, yes.

I thought you were going to just sell a few cars from your house without using one.

I operate out of an airplane hanger at the airport. I lease the space for parking and an office with everything included.

I'm by appointment only, meaning I don't have walk-in customers, everything is done on the phone with me. I wouldn't own a walk-in lot, too much headache and too many people that can't get financed wanting a car and I don't always have time to be at one place. With the business over the phone I can be anywhere and sell a car.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice way to do it. I just dont know if my area could support the limited number of higher end cars I would like to sell. As an aside my wife said I could buy the C4S, but now I don't know if I would be dissapointed by not having a turbo. If the car was grey, I would buy this. Now I have decisions to make.
-Getzy


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Nice way to do it. I just dont know if my area could support the limited number of higher end cars I would like to sell. As an aside my wife said I could buy the C4S, but now I don't know if I would be dissapointed by not having a turbo. If the car was grey, I would buy this. Now I have decisions to make.
> -Getzy


My area can't support the cars I sell. I do a lot of business by selling to other dealers but if I do retail a piece its always through the internet. 8/10 of my buyers never meet me face to face and I just ship them the car.

If you want a turbo, wait for it, otherwise you won't be happy.

White/Black or that White/Really dark blue is CLASSIC Porsche, nothing looks better to me.

White/Tan, Silver/Grey, Silver/Black, Black/Black are all good Porsche colors too. Grey isn't so hot on a Porsche, but it does sell sometimes.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

How much time do you devote to your car business per week? With a cousin-in-law in the business, who does pretty well, I have always wondered about this. I like the idea of owning a business, but dont want to lose all my free time over it.
-Getz


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Vexed ... I am in love with your car ... that is such an awesome car !!!!

As far as the GL I agree with the 'boaty' comments, for me driving it a couple of times on the weekends is good but if I had to live with it everyday I would go outright crazy.

Luckily we don't get stuck driving the family haulers ... 

BTW E class could be nice for your wife plus you could get a great deal on a 2 or 3 year old one right now.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> True. The 911 is a better looking car, without argument. I could probably stuff both kids in the back, but a 6'2" I would have my knees in my chest. I should just stop torturing myself and wait till the winter passes. I did put a low ball offer on a gtr on ebay (new 2010).
> -Getz


Don't let up, *we* are having too much fun. The best thing about car forums is spending other people's money.

I suspect you saw this..

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...-2009-nissan-r35-gtr-premium-los-angeles.html


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> 45-50k, that seems pretty for a car that's only been out one year. They still are in the high 60's on Manheim arent they?
> -Getz


I'm comparing it to another value super car, the Z06.

And yeah, you can't make money off GTRs or I would have already had a few, I love the cars. They're blistering fast and so easy to make go fast, you just floor it, not like a RWD supercar where you have to work hard to get it to run good.



getz said:


> True. The 911 is a better looking car, without argument. I could probably stuff both kids in the back, but a 6'2" I would have my knees in my chest. I should just stop torturing myself and wait till the winter passes. I did put a low ball offer on a gtr on ebay (new 2010).
> -Getz


a GTR has a decent back seat, actually.



Ryan M said:


> I wonder how the manual tranny in the GTR is? Must be buttery smooth. I bet it.............oh yeah, I forgot. :angel:


It's not half bad for a flappy paddle, but it certainly isn't an automatic.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

vexed said:


> Don't let up, *we* are having too much fun. The best thing about car forums is spending other people's money.
> 
> I suspect you saw this..
> 
> http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...-2009-nissan-r35-gtr-premium-los-angeles.html


It's that price because look how many miles it has, that's VERY high miles for an '09! Rental town cars don't even have that many miles!

$50k is the price on that car to me. When people look at a GTR, they want pristine, low miles.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

AF said:


> Vexed ... I am in love with your car ... that is such an awesome car !!!!
> 
> As far as the GL I agree with the 'boaty' comments, for me driving it a couple of times on the weekends is good but if I had to live with it everyday I would go outright crazy.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had to scratch that itch. It is wonderful to drive.

We both like the last generation E better, and there many that come off lease here with low miles. But we will see, I have learned to let her pick *her* car, within reason.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ryan M said:


> I wonder how the manual tranny in the GTR is? Must be buttery smooth. I bet it.............oh yeah, I forgot. :angel:


6=spd manny...? Meh!

This auto-clutch is a technical masterpiece and accounts for this cars eye-popping acceleration.

*Don't believe me? Listen to the experts: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnmpIqFoYtg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

TXSTYLE said:


> 6=spd manny...? Meh!
> 
> This auto-clutch is a technical masterpiece and accounts for this cars eye-popping acceleration.
> 
> *Don't believe me? Listen to the experts: *


I believe you TX. Just pulling your chain .


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ryan M said:


> I believe you TX. Just pulling your chain .


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> It's that price because look how many miles it has, that's VERY high miles for an '09! Rental town cars don't even have that many miles!
> 
> $50k is the price on that car to me. When people look at a GTR, they want pristine, low miles.


Miles are high but if Getz is looking for a weekend play car that may not matter as much in the long run. I have learned that many owners of these type of cars treat them as garage queens.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Vexxed,
Miles are pretty high, with the resale and that car, buying new would be an okay option. Coming out of pocket for a new 911 Turbo would be a stretch however. I am also looking at the CLK 63 AMG Black Series, as that car is going for a ridiculously good price right now. Thanks for the 6speedonline tip, as now I freaking live in the auto for sale section.

745,
The backseat may look good on the web, but I put my wife back there and tried to sit in a driving position, and it was a no go. My wife is about 5'2" 115 lbs (almost kid sized).

-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Vexxed,
> Miles are pretty high, with the resale and that car, buying new would be an okay option. Coming out of pocket for a new 911 Turbo would be a stretch however. I am also looking at the CLK 63 AMG Black Series, as that car is going for a ridiculously good price right now. Thanks for the 6speedonline tip, as now I freaking live in the auto for sale section.
> 
> 745,
> ...


CLK Black Series for Z06 money, yes, but not for Turbo money.

New cars = no no.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> Vexxed,
> Miles are pretty high, with the resale and that car, buying new would be an okay option. Coming out of pocket for a new 911 Turbo would be a stretch however. I am also looking at the CLK 63 AMG Black Series, as that car is going for a ridiculously good price right now. *Thanks for the 6speedonline tip, as now I freaking live in the auto for sale section.*
> 
> 745,
> ...


:angel: It's a toy store for grown ups.

I would not buy a new 997TT when a used one will be more than enough car.

CLK Black series is no slouch, IIRC there is no back seat.

So many choices.....


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> :angel: It's a toy store for grown ups.
> 
> I would not buy a new 997TT when a used one will be more than enough car.
> 
> ...


A 911 S Variant would be more than enough, but I am stricken by this psychological need to have gobs of torque. Have you checked out the watches section, some pretty good deals there.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> CLK Black Series for Z06 money, yes, but not for Turbo money.
> 
> New cars = no no.


The reason I would be hesitant about buying a used GTR is the issues with the tranny and possibility of warranty be voided by disabling the traction control, or too many hard launches etc. If you could buy a CPO GTR then it would be a different story for me.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> The reason I would be hesitant about buying a used GTR is the issues with the tranny and possibility of warranty be voided by disabling the traction control, or too many hard launches etc. If you could buy a CPO GTR then it would be a different story for me.
> -Getz


Just get it inspected and have them tell you how many launches it has had done (they supposedly record each launch) and get them to verify that everything is good on it.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> A 911 S Variant would be more than enough, but I am stricken by this psychological need to have gobs of torque. Have you checked out the watches section, some pretty good deals there.


I have never had a thing for watches, I wear a pos Casio and will replace the band when it breaks. My wife bought me a TAG that I wear 5 x year at most.

Torque is always good, the lack of it down low on my M5 bugged me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

vexed said:


> I have never had a thing for watches, I wear a pos Casio and will replace the band when it breaks. My wife bought me a TAG that I wear 5 x year at most.
> 
> Torque is always good, the lack of it down low on my M5 bugged me.


GT3s don't feel as fast as a GTR because they lack the torque and you have to rev them high to get to the power.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> GT3s don't feel as fast as a GTR because they lack the torque and you have to rev them high to get to the power.


There is some youtube video showing a brit run the GTR vs GT3 around a closed circuit, with the GTR being 0.1 faster per lap. The GT3 sounds sooooooo gooooood.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> I have never had a thing for watches, I wear a pos Casio and will replace the band when it breaks. My wife bought me a TAG that I wear 5 x year at most.
> 
> Torque is always good, the lack of it down low on my M5 bugged me.


I like watches, guns, and cars. That about sums me up.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> There is some youtube video showing a brit run the GTR vs GT3 around a closed circuit, with the GTR being 0.1 faster per lap. The GT3 sounds sooooooo gooooood.
> -Getz


It's also more fun to drive and replaces understeer with snap oversteer.



getz said:


> I like watches, guns, and cars. That about sums me up.
> -Getz


I like cars and watches, guns are okay though.

Getz gets it.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I wish I was Jay Leno.
-Getz


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

getz said:


> All shiny and purdy. I looked at a Nissan GTR last night, and kind of like it :O
> -Getz


Kill that transmission and be ready to fork over 20k


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

AF said:


> Cayman S is a great car but for me it is just too small ... such a shame beucase I would love to have one in the future.


I wouldn't mind owning a Cayman S either. I would LOVE a Cayman
Anyone know how one does when used as a daily driver? That includes the winter.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> I wouldn't mind owning a Cayman S either. I would LOVE a Cayman
> *Anyone know how one does when used as a daily driver?*


I hear they start developing homosexual tendencies.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> I hear they start developing homosexual tendencies.


That....can't be good. But I have to admit, the GT2 and Cayman have to be my favorite Porches.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Kill that transmission and be ready to fork over 20k


Any car approaching that price is going to be expensive to fix. Blow the motor in a 911 Turbo, and be ready to fork over double that. With the Nissan you have a 5 year power train warranty.
-Getz


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

getz said:


> I like watches, guns, and cars. That about sums me up.
> -Getz


+1

except minus the watches and plus airplanes and boats
(and shoes :eeps


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> Any car approaching that price is going to be expensive to fix. Blow the motor in a 911 Turbo, and be ready to fork over double that. With the Nissan you have a 5 year power train warranty.
> -Getz


Maybe, the Porsche has a 4 year warranty, 6 if the car is certified. And Porsche is apparently pretty good at stepping up to the plate for out of warranty engine failure--to a point.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Kill that transmission and be ready to fork over 20k


*This issue has been resolved:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1bHGaV-Lvw&feature=player_embedded

*They wrote down 0-60 3.3 seconds for the 2010 model, thanks to the reprogrammed computer .*


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> Maybe, the Porsche has a 4 year warranty, 6 if the car is certified. And Porsche is apparently pretty good at stepping up to the plate for out of warranty engine failure--to a point.


Porsche is extremely good about backing their cars, and the 3.6L Turbo motor is probably the most reliable super car motor in existence. I would probably be looking at an 07 with my budget, certified, which would leave me less than the 6 years. I am having a really difficult time deciding, but in the dead of winter, this leaves me time. Unless of course that dealer accepts my low ball ebay bid on the GTR (which I think is really doubtful).
-Getz

P/S
Here is the 911 I have been watching for a bit of time.
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=34227615&listingRecNum=80&criteria=sf1Dir%3DDESC%26mkId%3D20081%26stkTyp%3DU%26mdId%3D20567%26rd%3D100000%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId-trId-yrId%26zc%3D99203%26rn%3D50%26PMmt%3D1-1-1%26stkTypId%3D28881%26sf2Dir%3DASC%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26yrId%3D20145%26yrId%3D20200%26sf2Nm%3Dmiles%26trId%3D25704%26rpp%3D50%26feedSegId%3D28705&aff=national


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

getz said:


> Porsche is extremely good about backing their cars, and the 3.6L Turbo motor is probably the most reliable super car motor in existence. I would probably be looking at an 07 with my budget, certified, which would leave me less than the 6 years. I am having a really difficult time deciding, but in the dead of winter, this leaves me time. Unless of course that dealer accepts my low ball ebay bid on the GTR (which I think is really doubtful).
> -Getz
> 
> P/S
> ...


That looks like a pretty nice deal, given the miles and options, especially PCCB. If you're interested, I can drop by over the weekend, check it out and get the backstory on it. I don't really need much of an excuse to drop by the local Porsche crack dealer.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

TLudwig said:


> That looks like a pretty nice deal, given the miles and options, especially PCCB. If you're interested, I can drop by over the weekend, check it out and get the backstory on it. I don't really need much of an excuse to drop by the local Porsche crack dealer.


Dooooooooooooo it and post pix for Dr. Getz, maybe a video of the exhaust.:str8pimpi


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want to check it out that would be cool. With the PCCBs and the Champion wheels it probably had an MSRP in the 140s. Wife is forcing me to get an automatic, so the tip is a must. If I could get a sweet mid winter deal I may be game.
-Getz


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

vexed said:


> Dooooooooooooo it and post pix for Dr. Getz, maybe a video of the exhaust.:str8pimpi





getz said:


> If you want to check it out that would be cool. With the PCCBs and the Champion wheels it probably had an MSRP in the 140s. Wife is forcing me to get an automatic, so the tip is a must. If I could get a sweet mid winter deal I may be game.
> -Getz


Will do then. I'll try to cover most of the usual stuff and get a feel for their flexibility on price, but Getz feel free to PM if there's anything specific you want explored.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

TLudwig said:


> Will do then. I'll try to cover most of the usual stuff and get a feel for their flexibility on price, but Getz feel free to PM if there's anything specific you want explored.


Mainly if the have a palpable desperateness (is this word) to get rid of the car. Technically my wife wants me to wait till June, however, with nagging and several doses of the good luvin, I could probably talk her in to it. Most important is if the car looks like it was cherished, ie no paint blemishes, curb rash, or other signs of neglect. If it's certified than they usually do a fine job of going through it, and with the tip you dont need to worry about over-revs. I appreciate you taking a look, but please dont put yourself out, as I am in no rush.
-Getz


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

getz said:


> Mainly if the have a palpable desperateness (is this word) to get rid of the car. Technically my wife wants me to wait till June, however, with nagging and several doses of the good luvin, I could probably talk her in to it. Most important is if the car looks like it was cherished, ie no paint blemishes, curb rash, or other signs of neglect. If it's certified than they usually do a fine job of going through it, and with the tip you dont need to worry about over-revs. I appreciate you taking a look, but please dont put yourself out, as I am in no rush.
> -Getz


Kicking the tires on a fine piece of Stuttgart artwork is a dangerous pastime when you have the means to pull the trigger, but I suppose I can drop on that grenade for you. I'll be in touch.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Porsche is extremely good about backing their cars, and the 3.6L Turbo motor is probably the most reliable super car motor in existence. I would probably be looking at an 07 with my budget, certified, which would leave me less than the 6 years. I am having a really difficult time deciding, but in the dead of winter, this leaves me time. Unless of course that dealer accepts my low ball ebay bid on the GTR (which I think is really doubtful).
> -Getz
> 
> P/S
> ...


Mr. Getz, that car is over priced, sir. I saw a 3k mile example like that go for $85k the other day, same options (but factory wheels).

Champion wheels aren't that good, they are re-branded eBay wheels that go for $1k a set.

On 12/8 a 9k mile 6SPD went for $73k at FAAO.

For the price they are asking, I would personally put those wheels on there and hand deliver it to you 

PM sent on another Porsche at auction next week.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> Mr. Getz, that car is over priced, sir. I saw a 3k mile example like that go for $85k the other day, same options (but factory wheels).
> 
> Champion wheels aren't that good, they are re-branded eBay wheels that go for $1k a set.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks mate.
-Getz


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm...I'm slightly biased towards Porsche, but I can tell you :thumbup: for the Cayman.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Mr. Getz, that car is over priced, sir. I saw a 3k mile example like that go for $85k the other day, same options (but factory wheels).
> 
> *Champion wheels aren't that good, they are re-branded eBay wheels that go for $1k a set.*
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. I won't debate you on whether or not this car is a good deal because this is your bread and butter, and you certainly know better than me. Also, I'm sure the price they posted isn't the price they'd sell it for. That said, the bolded statement is just flat wrong. Those Champion wheels are 8000 ton 1-piece forged wheels that would sell for at least $5k new, and they certainly aren't re-branded anything. They are one of the standards in the industry. Does that justify the price of the car? Not based on the prices you're reporting, but still thought I'd point that out.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

MikeCoupe said:


> Hmm...I'm slightly biased towards Porsche, but I can tell you :thumbup: for the Cayman.


Love your new Cayman and those Martini stripes have completely grown on me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TLudwig said:


> Wait a minute. I won't debate you on whether or not this car is a good deal because this is your bread and butter, and you certainly know better than me. Also, I'm sure the price they posted isn't the price they'd sell it for. That said, the bolded statement is just flat wrong. Those Champion wheels are 8000 ton 1-piece forged wheels that would sell for at least $5k new, and they certainly aren't re-branded anything. They are one of the standards in the industry. Does that justify the price of the car? Not based on the prices you're reporting, but still thought I'd point that out.


I read it somewhere that they were rebadged, I am not infallible. 

If the dealer put those wheels on the car, remember to ask for the stock wheels too, don't let them lie to you, they have them lying around somewhere, they wouldn't just "lose" a set of $5k wheels.

But yes, from a dealers point of view, that car is overpriced, even though it does have the PCCB (which can be quite costly when it comes time for a brake job). I don't recommend PCCB because for a DD you won't notice the difference, but at the track the PCCB does make a different.

If you need more info on cars I talk about, PM me.

Sometimes dealers put too much money in cars, and that Turbo shown may be one of those, hence why the price was so high. It could have been a trade in and they gave the guy more than all the money on the car just to get the guy into a new Porsche. That or they could be marking it up substantially.

Just call them up, talk the sales manager (avoid the trouble of having to go through a salesman) and give them a good offer ($85k wouldn't be out of the question to me, since its a retail deal), tell them you're serious, and if you have cash in hand, let them know, or if you prefer financing, tell them it shouldn't be a problem. Dealers love to know that a buyer already has financing lined up, or pre-approved.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I read it somewhere that they were rebadged, I am not infallible.
> 
> If the dealer put those wheels on the car, remember to ask for the stock wheels too, don't let them lie to you, they have them lying around somewhere, they wouldn't just "lose" a set of $5k wheels.
> 
> ...


I'm only taking a look at this car casually for getz, but I'll just go in as if I'm looking for myself to gauge how low they might be willing to go, see how the car checks out, and get some background. Your input will certainly help on the former.

Unless something crazy happens, I'll be looking for a lightly used 997.2TT in a couple of years for myself, and if we're both still around the 'fest then, I'll be sure to turn to you for help.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TLudwig said:


> I'm only taking a look at this car casually for getz, but I'll just go in as if I'm looking for myself to gauge how low they might be willing to go, see how the car checks out, and get some background. Your input will certainly help on the former.
> 
> Unless something crazy happens, I'll be looking for a lightly used 997.2TT in a couple of years for myself, and if we're both still around the 'fest then, I'll be sure to turn to you for help.


Sounds good, I don't just do 911s, fyi. 

From what Autocheck and Car Fax says, its a 2 owner. It was sold at the auction on 3/9/09 as an off-lease vehicle and went from two dealers, on in West Palm Beach, FL and then up to New Hampshire and sold two months after auction and was owned in Lake Worth, FL. I guess it was a trade-in, they might have the right money in it.

I will call and see where they need to be on it.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help fellas. If I go turbo it may benefit me to wait until the 997.2 Turbo becomes more available to drive down prices. I could buy a new GTR today for a very reasonable price, but I am concerned that it would lose its novelty and I would regret not getting the P-car. I hate to admit it, but performance aside, the heritage, rear engine mystique, and cache' of the 911 intrigue me. The GTR though is super car fast, much more stealthy, less likely to be the victim of a dickhead guided grocery cart, and probably in the long term cheaper to own. It would probably make a decent dd as well. Any thoughts? I know to each their own, and the press loves the GTR more than baby jesus, but I think a 997 turbo is a pretty decent comparison at this price point.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Thanks for your help fellas. If I go turbo it may benefit me to wait until the 997.2 Turbo becomes more available to drive down prices. I could buy a new GTR today for a very reasonable price, but I am concerned that it would lose its novelty and I would regret not getting the P-car. I hate to admit it, but performance aside, the heritage, rear engine mystique, and cache' of the 911 intrigue me. The GTR though is super car fast, much more stealthy, less likely to be the victim of a dickhead guided grocery cart, and probably in the long term cheaper to own. It would probably make a decent dd as well. Any thoughts? I know to each their own, and the press loves the GTR more than baby jesus, but I think a 997 turbo is a pretty decent comparison at this price point.
> -Getz


I know a guy who has a GTR as a DD and he hasn't had any problems with it, though he doesn't drive it hard at all and has never used the launch control, it has bug damage too. 

The GTR's trunk is larger, too.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

6speed discussion of what people are paying http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/997-turbo-gt2/197631-advice-purchasing-2007-a.html

Everything I have read indicates the supply of 997.2TT is extremely limited.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I have seen already alot of the 997.2 TTs, just none with pdk. Also there is a good supply of the 997.2 GT3 which I think is a good competitor to the 997 Turbo. Prices have come down on manheim into the high 70s low 80s. If you look at the 996s, they have hit probably rock bottom, but I think there is still an easy 20 grand on the 997s. 
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> I know a guy who has a GTR as a DD and he hasn't had any problems with it, though he doesn't drive it hard at all and has never used the launch control, it has bug damage too.
> 
> The GTR's trunk is larger, too.


Doubt I would launch much. I would definetly get a clear bra for it. The paint is not as good as the Porsche, for sure.
-Getz


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> *I have seen already alot of the 997.2 TTs, just none with pdk.* Also there is a good supply of the 997.2 GT3 which I think is a good competitor to the 997 Turbo. Prices have come down on manheim into the high 70s low 80s. If you look at the 996s, they have hit probably rock bottom, but I think there is still an easy 20 grand on the 997s.
> -Getz


The 997.2TT has not been released for delivery yet, you may see them start showing up in Dealer inventory but no one in the US has taken delivery. The dealer here shows one cab but it's not here yet.

GT3 has no rear seat, not that there is anything wrong with that, and 6 speed only.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> The 997.2TT has not been released for delivery yet, you may see them start showing up in Dealer inventory but no one in the US has taken delivery. The dealer here shows one cab but it's not here yet.
> 
> GT3 has no rear seat, not that there is anything wrong with that, and 6 speed only.


Our dealer has one alocated, out here in the middle of the sticks. It is a 6 speed only. I doubt many people cross shopping the performance cars would be massively hindered by the lack of back seat, and the performance between the 2010 gt3 is pretty close to the 997Turbo, plus you get all those nice .2 changes. From looking at Manheim the Turbos are still depreciating, slowly. 
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Only two .2 Turbos went through manheim, one was way back in August for $103k and one in Atlanta this week for $101k.

Once they get some more rolling through you will see depreciation. Expect off leases to come within a year.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> Only two .2 Turbos went through manheim, one was way back in August for $103k and one in Atlanta this week for $101k.
> 
> Once they get some more rolling through you will see depreciation. Expect off leases to come within a year.


The 997.2TT is a 2010 MY, the 997.1TTs are 2007-2009 MYs. The ".2" refers to the facelift and the DFI engine. And the 2010s should make the earlier years drop, especially the tips since it has been supplanted by PDK.

It's like a BMW LCI.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

vexed said:


> The 997.2TT is a 2010 MY, the 997.1TTs are 2007-2009 MYs. The ".2" refers to the facelift and the DFI engine. And the 2010s should make the earlier years drop, especially the tips since it has been supplanted by PDK.
> 
> It's like a BMW LCI.


I thought so, but I wasn't sure.

I forgot what year the .2 was for the Turbo, because on the Carrera its '09, so I was confoozed. :dunno:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> The 997.2TT is a 2010 MY, the 997.1TTs are 2007-2009 MYs. The ".2" refers to the facelift and the DFI engine. And the 2010s should make the earlier years drop, especially the tips since it has been supplanted by PDK.
> 
> It's like a BMW LCI.


I think the 07s may have more wiggle room. They brought almost 2000 to the US, and in 08 and 09 in the mid 600s each year. The 07s will most like be coming off lease by the droves here shortly, which may be the time to strike. That was a good point about the PCCBs, would be very expensive to fix. I doubt I would ever take the car to the track enough, if at all, to justify the replacement cost. My freaking disability insurance stated absolutely no motor sports 
-Getz


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Getz, I went to check out the car this afternoon, but it was no longer at the dealership. According to the internet sales guy I talked to, they don't keep used cars for more than two months at that dealership before rotating them out or exchanging them to other dealerships. He said that the car left two days ago, but he could probably get it back if there was serious interest. He also said that he couldn't pull the maintenance repair records until the service department opened on Monday. He also couldn't tell me anything about the vehicle history that we don't already know. I did get a printout of the options list, but otherwise, it was a pretty fruitless effort.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

TLudwig said:


> Getz, I went to check out the car this afternoon, but it was no longer at the dealership. According to the internet sales guy I talked to, they don't keep used cars for more than two months at that dealership before rotating them out or exchanging them to other dealerships. He said that the car left two days ago, but he could probably get it back if there was serious interest. He also said that he couldn't pull the maintenance repair records until the service department opened on Monday. He also couldn't tell me anything about the vehicle history that we don't already know. I did get a printout of the options list, but otherwise, it was a pretty fruitless effort.


Shoot, well thanks for the attempt. I bet it is headed towards auction, as it was at the dealership for some time. Don't worry about it, if I can wait till June I will have more options.
-Getz


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Not A Tip But*

Wow

http://www.vineanddine.org/porsche/


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

vexed said:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.vineanddine.org/porsche/


76k miles.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> 76k miles.


It's been driven. Count on $$$$ to maintain it.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

getz said:


> Doubt I would launch much. I would definetly get a clear bra for it. The paint is not as good as the Porsche, for sure.
> -Getz


*Not so fast Getz...*

http://forums.gtrforums.com/vbarticles.php?do=article&articleid=34



> The new Nissan GT-R achieves the world's best paint performance, in terms of resistance to chipping and scratches. It comes with a lustrous paint sheen when new - partly through the application of a 'double clear coat' - and maintains this finish due to its uniquely tough paint. Tests have shown that the Nissan GT-R continues to have a blemish-free luster long after rival paints are peppered with stone chips and small abrasions.
> 
> This paint strength is especially important on a premium vehicle capable of such high speeds.
> A special new color, ultimate metal silver, is also available on the Nissan GT-R. All GT-Rs get an electrodeposition first coat, which bonds especially well to the metal, a special anti-chipping coat, primer, color bases and then clear coats, both hand polished by craftsmen to achieve a perfect paint finish.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TXSTYLE said:


> *Not so fast Getz...*
> 
> http://forums.gtrforums.com/vbarticles.php?do=article&articleid=34


I have experience with these, they aren't anything special in regards to paint.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> *Not so fast Getz...*
> 
> http://forums.gtrforums.com/vbarticles.php?do=article&articleid=34


There are a number of super silver cars that have paint issues, some being bought back as lemons. Here is a deal on one.
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=35579153&listingRecNum=22&criteria=sf1Dir%3DASC%26alMdId%3D21204%26mkId%3D20077%26stkTyp%3DU%26mdId%3D21204%26rd%3D100000%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId%26zc%3D99203%26rn%3D0%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26stkTypId%3D28881%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26alMkId%3D20077%26rpp%3D50%26feedSegId%3D28705&aff=national
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.vineanddine.org/porsche/


Gorgeous car. I have seen some decent deals on 993s, but you are right, the cost to keep them alive at this point is pretty spendy.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> There are a number of super silver cars that have paint issues, some being bought back as lemons. Here is a deal on one.
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=35579153&listingRecNum=22&criteria=sf1Dir%3DASC%26alMdId%3D21204%26mkId%3D20077%26stkTyp%3DU%26mdId%3D21204%26rd%3D100000%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId%26zc%3D99203%26rn%3D0%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26stkTypId%3D28881%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26alMkId%3D20077%26rpp%3D50%26feedSegId%3D28705&aff=national
> -Getz


That one has a good title. I wonder what is wrong with the paint. Not a bad price for a new one.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> That one has a good title. I wonder what is wrong with the paint. Not a bad price for a new one.


Did you buy this thing 
-Getz


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Coinky-dink?
> I went to the local dealer today and was discussing ordering a C4S with the sales guy today.
> He started out with "go ahead and order - if you dont want it when it arrives, I'll refund your deposit and sell it to someone else"
> 
> ...


Lo and behold. Said dealer phoned the office today and was asking if I wanted to come in and place the order today with no obligation to purchase when it arrives.

Too late, I've lost the urge.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Lo and behold. Said dealer phoned the office today and was asking if I wanted to come in and place the order today with no obligation to purchase when it arrives.
> 
> Too late, I've lost the urge.


Shocker. Where they going to move at all from sticker on a 2010?
-Getz


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Frank, they are trying to save the deal. You should really milk them since they now seem desperate to sell the car. You could probably get an even better price negotiated.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

getz said:


> Shocker. Where they going to move at all from sticker on a 2010?
> -Getz


I didn't ask. Actually I did not talk to them, they spoke to my girl. Are they backing off at all on '10's?

I have an urge to get a M3 or the new 335Ci sporty in green. Does BMW still do individual orders in green?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I didn't ask. Actually I did not talk to them, they spoke to my girl. Are they backing off at all on '10's?


Yes they should be.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

If you like green there are a number of launch cars still available in the P racing green.
-Getz


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, they should be backing off the 10's now.


----------

